#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Корейский фестиваль

## Alex

А никто не собирается на мероприятия корейского фестиваля?

Если собирается - надо торопиться с заказом билетов.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А никто не собирается на мероприятия корейского фестиваля?
> 
> Если собирается - надо торопиться с заказом билетов.


Что, где и как? Еду давать будут?!!!

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lena Pinchevskaya

Спасибушки

Дагнэ спрошу, если захочет, то возможно пойдем.

----------

